# Need to borrow, rent, or buy a booster seat for a seven year old (20 kg.) in car



## Bay23 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,

Under my custody agreement, my daughter must ride in a booster seat (carseat for older children, just the seat part to raise them up a bit) in any car she's in, as she would have to by law in the U.S. 

As we don't have a car in Barcelona, this hasn't been an issue. But we've been invited to ride with friends to a CALÇOTADA in the countryside next weekend, so I need to figure out where to borrow, rent, or buy a carseat for her size/weight! She weighs 60 kg., so we really only need the seat part.

Any suggestions for where to find one will be much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bay23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Under my custody agreement, my daughter must ride in a booster seat (carseat for older children, just the seat part to raise them up a bit) in any car she's in, as she would have to by law in the U.S.
> 
> ...


Children under 135 cms of height need to have a carseat/ booster seat. Where I've looked I can't see anything about weight, but it used to be stated.
I'd ask a school friend if you could use one. Many families have 2 cars and therefore 2 seats, but only use one of the cars at the weekend.


----------



## Bay23 (Jun 2, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Children under 135 cms of height need to have a carseat/ booster seat. Where I've looked I can't see anything about weight, but it used to be stated.
> I'd ask a school friend if you could use one. Many families have 2 cars and therefore 2 seats, but only use one of the cars at the weekend.


Thanks!

I've asked around, but I actually don't know anyone here who has kids and owns a car -- all the families at our school are poor like us, and don't drive. 

The friends who invited us to the countryside and have the car are older, and don't know anyone with kids. I think I'm gonna have to buy or rent one...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bay23 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've asked around, but I actually don't know anyone here who has kids and owns a car -- all the families at our school are poor like us, and don't drive.
> 
> The friends who invited us to the countryside and have the car are older, and don't know anyone with kids. I think I'm gonna have to buy or rent one...


Well, I know they have them in Prenatal, but I don't think it's a very cheap place....


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Bay23 said:


> ,
> 
> She weighs 60 kg., so we really only need the seat part.


I'm guessing that's a typo!

Try 'El Corte Ingles' or 'Carrefour' or Alcampo Hypermarkets to purchase booster seats. You can also find them at most major Auto Factors that deal with the general public.


----------

